
GCHQ makes brazen attempt to undermine the independence of its new regulator - ianopolous
https://medium.com/@privacyint/press-release-gchq-makes-brazen-attempt-to-undermine-the-independence-of-its-new-regulator-36e56150987d
======
bArray
Genuinely very worrying.

